
Sony Tries to Disrupt Downloads of Its Stolen Files - ssclafani
http://recode.net/2014/12/10/sony-pictures-tries-to-disrupt-downloads-of-its-stolen-files/
======
baldfat
I don't see how this isn't disallowed by AWS term of services and easily
identified and disabled by Amazon.

Also I find this funny that the same company that used a rootkit to disallow
burning of CDs and also found guilty of using unlicensed software is in the
DDoS business.

